# Scottish Machine Polishing Class - Defined Details



## caledonia

*Scottish Machine Polishing Class.*

  

*The Home of Vehicle Perfection.*

Email:- [email protected] | Tel:- 07817 224 869.​

We are proud to announce a further classes to be held in our Glasgow studio. This class will be a beginners & Enthusiast day covering an introduction to both the DA and rotary. The classes will be held on *Sunday the 2nd Febuary at 10am*. We are located in the Cambulang area of Glasgow ​
Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below​
The classes this year will cost £75 per head.​
The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we won't put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.​
To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 6. At Present until conformation that Dave Kg will be in attendance.​
These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on​
Machine Polishing Beginners Class​
Building on the success of these classes over the last 6 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2008. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.​
This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding). The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.​
The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Festoll Rotex 125, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!​
The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day.​
We look forward to seeing you on the day and hope you benefit from all the experience on hand.​
Gordon.​
Saturday the 1st of Febuary

1. Chris_Glanza

2. Rocnrola

3. Tony Jones (FB)

4. Peter Yuill

5. Mike Thompson

6. V3nom​
Sunday the 2nd of Febuary.​
1. Richard Bett (Louise Email)​
2. Jordan Morie (Louise Email)​
3. Chris McTavish (FB)​
4. Richard Stee​
5. DaviesVAG ​
6. Stewart Crainie (Email)

E110at​
Reserve List.​
1. ​
2. ​
3. Robert Warburnton​
4. Paul McDougall (Text)​
5. ​
6. 

7.

8. Derek MacDonald (FB)

9. Gary Walker (email)

10. Mark Brodie (FB)​
11.​








​








​








​








​


----------



## daviesVAG

Richard Steell


----------



## daviesVAG

I might do it as well actually to learn a bit more


----------



## caledonia

daviesVAG said:


> I might do it as well actually to learn a bit more


:lol: The dietary requirements does not fit your needs. But your welcome if you wish. Just need a yes or no.
Gordon.


----------



## Goodfella36

I cant recommend Gordon's classes enough the man has a wealth of knowledge


----------



## daviesVAG

:lol: I will do it, I will just have to bring a packed lunch :buffer: how do you want payment?


caledonia said:


> :lol: The dietary requirements does not fit your needs. But your welcome if you wish. Just need a yes or no.
> Gordon.


----------



## suspal

This one is the best class anybody Is going to attend miss it at your own peril :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Goodfella36 said:


> I cant recommend Gordon's classes enough the man has a wealth of knowledge





suspal said:


> This one is the best class anybody Is going to attend miss it at your own peril :thumb:


Thank you lads and so nice of you both to lend a hand on the day. About time you 2 headed up in this direction for a chance :thumb:


daviesVAG said:


> :lol: I will do it, I will just have to bring a packed lunch :buffer: how do you want payment?


Both names added and payment details will follow.

Thanks again for your interest
Gordon.


----------



## ChrisEG6

Very interested in this can you stick my name down please  

Is it possible to jump down over the weekend and pay in person or is your preference paypal


----------



## caledonia

Chris_GlanzaV98 said:


> Very interested in this can you stick my name down please
> 
> Is it possible to jump down over the weekend and pay in person or is your preference paypal


I have added your name Chris and thank you. If you can PM me your number, as I have a few family issues at present and unsure if the weekend is an option. I will keep you posted either way.
Gordon.


----------



## ChrisEG6

Pm'd Gordon, thanks !


----------



## caledonia

All messages now sent out with payment details.

Please be aware due to higher than expected demand and providing all payments are received. I will make room on the day prior to the class advertised to save any disappointments. So a possible class will he held on Saturday the 1st also. If you have any preferred days. I will do my utmost to try and get you on your chosen day. 

Thank you all once more for the interest in these classes.
Gordon.


----------



## ChrisEG6

Hi gordon  

I have just sent my £75 to the paypal address you have given in the pm sent out 

If possible can i have the 1st (saturday) if you decide to just keep it to one class the 2nd is absoloutly fine


----------



## stangalang

Goodfella36 said:


> I cant recommend Gordon's classes enough the man has a wealth of knowledge


Totally agree with this. Done many other "classes" and really learned what NOT to do, my confidence and confirmation plus some very specific bits came direct from gordon. He has all the toys, all the moves, and has forgotten more than most learn. A must for anyone who has doubts about their technique, or wants good wholesome knowledge that will serve them well on their own vehicles


----------



## caledonia

stangalang said:


> Totally agree with this. Done many other "classes" and really learned what NOT to do, my confidence and confirmation plus some very specific bits came direct from gordon. He has all the toys, all the moves, and has forgotten more than most learn. A must for anyone who has doubts about their technique, or wants good wholesome knowledge that will serve them well on their own vehicles


I am humbled Matt. We have spent many an hour together and have enjoyed every minute. Thank you for your kind words and you are still on my to do list. (But not in that way:lol But after resent events. It will keep for now.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

All classes updated and only one more space available for the Saturday class.
Thank you for all the prompt payments and interest 
Gordon.


----------



## ScottishPaul

Is there any more courses coming up after this weekend in Feb? Very keen to get on a course. 

Thanks 
Paul


----------



## RocnRola

Is there still a place on the 1st up for grabs if so please PM me payment details thanks:thumb:


----------



## RocnRola

Payment sent :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

Damn, gutted I missed this! Always seem to see these things too late


----------



## caledonia

RocnRola said:


> Payment sent :thumb:


Thank you for the pront payment and I will update the confirmed list just now.



V3nom said:


> Damn, gutted I missed this! Always seem to see these things too late


There is one space available for the Saturday. As one of the people on the confirmed list changed to a 1 to 1 day. So if your free and interested. I can forward you a PM with payment details.

Regards Gordon.


----------



## V3nom

caledonia said:


> There is one space available for the Saturday. As one of the people on the confirmed list changed to a 1 to 1 day. So if your free and interested. I can forward you a PM with payment details.
> 
> Regards Gordon.


That would be great, as long as you're OK waiting until next Tue/Wed for payment (bloody January payday lol)


----------



## caledonia

V3nom said:


> That would be great, as long as you're OK waiting until next Tue/Wed for payment (bloody January payday lol)


No problem at all. I have forwarded you a pm and added you to the list.

Both classes now full and Thank you all for the interest.

Gordon.


----------



## V3nom

Are you guys in the same industrial estate as Chemical Guys?


----------



## caledonia

V3nom said:


> Are you guys in the same industrial estate as Chemical Guys?


Yes only one door up there is 9a and I am at 10. Full address will be in the final PM and be sent out sometime next week. But sounds as If you know the location anyway :thumb:


----------



## james_death

You all will not be disappointed, I remember doing this with Gordon and Lee at Maxolen in leeds, what a totally fantastic day. Enjoy People


----------



## E110at

Is there any spaces left, thought id just ask. Thanks


----------



## V3nom

Payment sent


----------



## V3nom

Did you receive the payment ok? Just wondering why I've been removed from the list?


----------



## V3nom

Well I attended today's class and was not disappointed.

I've never meant anyone with such knowledge and understanding of products and someone that loves what they do as much as Gordon.

There wasn't a question he was unable to answer and I really would recommend this to anyone if Gordon managed to fit another class in this year. I would have happily paid more for what I learned today.

Thanks a lot Gordon, class act


----------



## ChrisEG6

I also attended gordons class yesterday, and cant reccomend it enough. Gordon is great at breaking down the information you need into a much more simplified version, with loads of other little tricks and tips he has picked up over the years happily passed on. Again i cant reccomend it enough if you ever get the chance please do attend, you will not be dissapointed.

So ill take this oppertunity to thank gordon for making it such a great day, and hope to see you again in the not so distant future.

Ps tell the misses cheers for the soup  all the best, chris


----------

